# Nombre flux RSS dans barre de menu.



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà mon soucis j'utilise reeder pour lire mes flux RSS, j'aimerais avoir dans la barre de menu ou ailleurs mais que ce soit visible quand le dock est masqué, le nombre de flux RSS non lu, avez vous une idée pour cela ?


----------

